# Destroyer 350 - cam / draw adjustment Help



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Just bought a used 350 from a fellow ATer, I have no paperwork with it. Can someone tell me what the numbers on the red small cams mean and what the small pegs per which hole mean so I can adjust draw length and so on to fit me? Thanks


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

By the pegs I mean the draw stop pegs.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*mod ajustment*

down load the mod chart from the bowtech web site and it will give you the draw length ajustment.
yourgoing to need a press to access some of the mod screws

andy


----------

